# i suck



## 357magnum (Feb 22, 2007)

but im posting stuff anyway












 the color on his fur is f*cked i couldnt get a lighter orange sorry


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 22, 2007)

I think these are pretty good! 

I love Hobbes!! (Different Hobbes, Alison, put down that knife.)  I have so many of those books.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 22, 2007)

#2 looks familiar....






nice work.



pascal


----------



## 357magnum (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks, i even had a dog named hobbes, well my parents got him before i was born. RIP


----------

